# NEW adoption gifts and card shop



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

There's a fab new shop just opened on ******** called "We Made a Wish" www.********.com/wemadeawish selling handmade cards and gifts for social workers, foster carers and adopters.  There are also keepsakes made from children's clothing so, for example, you can have the clothes your child wore for introductions into a blanket or cushion. A fab way of keeping some of the clothing that hold so many precious memories for us 😊. The etsy shop is opening on Monday and I'm sure there will be some introductory offers 😉 xx

/links


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

This is a great idea!! I'll be putting an order in x


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks fab, thanks for highlighting!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We got our social worker a beautiful picture - she loved it 😊


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just highlighting this again. There are some lovely cards and gifts perfect for social workers, foster carers and as celebration gifts


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

We bought a card for our foster carers and our Sw from them, they were beautiful and the lady is so lovely and as soon as my LO has grown out of her dress that she came home in we are letting them turn it into a letter for her bedroom door... Can't recommend enough x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just highlighting this again - they've got some lovely Christmas decorations to celebrate first Christmases and lots of  fab things for social worker, adoption celebration and foster carer gifts / cards   www.********.com/wemadeawish


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone know what an amazing job made a wish did with my little girls dress that she came home in... it's been turned into the first letter of her name for her bedroom door and it's gourgous xxx


----------

